# hey y'all, I'm from florence sc



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

hello and thanks for the response.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Steve, 
Welcome to the site, you can always find what you need for your bees on here.......


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, short term memory loss could work to your advantage, I sell honey but have tourette's "haha"


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome Steve


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks bghoney, i'm not tense either but my family members are. lol


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

hello henry. thanks for the welcome.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks wheeler88, i'm sure i'll need this site to help me out.


----------



## cjisler (Feb 5, 2012)

HEllo, Steve. I live in the Upstate. I'm sure you'll bee fine. Keep a notebook. Carol


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks Carol, I'll start a notebook.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Steve, I grew up in Hartsville, welcome


----------

